# hybrid increase



## monocotman (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi,

a photo to show the hybrid Pixi and its approx. 85 new shoots.
It is in a pot about 11 inches across ( 28 cm).
Last year there were just over 50. It is still increasing quickly and is now the biggest plant.
I am not sure what the upper limit of size is with these new vigorous hybrids but Pixi is a very quick grower although the individual growths are quite short.
We seem to have left the recommendations of Michael Wienert about plant size far behind ( divide when above 10 growths).

Regards,

David


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 26, 2014)

OMG!!!! What a clump! BTW it is very hardy. My young plant survived its first winter and it was a very cold one!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2014)

Great. maybe there is a bloom photo from last year?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 26, 2014)

How far can you take it? I wonder. The largest Cyp clumps I've heard of were C. reginae - supposedly up to 100 growths.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 27, 2014)

Eric,

there is a photo of the plant last year in this thread:-

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33409&page=6
(Bottom of the page, last photo of five)

Tom - I suspect that with this clone which increases so quickly, we could go well above 100 stems. 
We will see in the coming years!

David


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2014)

If we're talking native cyp clumps I saw one a few years ago in Virginia that had around 100 flowering stems in a 4' circle, probably more plant not above ground (southern small yellow ladyslipper)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I'm motivated to order some Cyps now. This forum so strong, me so weak!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 27, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm motivated to order some Cyps now. This forum so strong, me so weak!



What are you going to order? I recommend Gisela. Very vigorous hybrid.
Anyone know in the US still has Pixi? It was available this spring from a couple vendors, but no longer available.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2014)

I just ordered 2 reginae and a Pinkepank hybrid from The Gardens at Post Hill.


----------

